# Skipping along the written word



## scoutharps (May 21, 2008)

Can you tell I'm getting frustrated?  Anyway...

I have made several American Classic FPs from WC.  All went well, they look good, handle nicely.  But, they skip!  So, I trotted down to my local Staples, Office, Depot, etc store, got a pack of ink cartridges--blue.  They still skip.  Intermitant, but really frustrating.  Sometimes it is a short skip, sometimes I have swing the pen nib end down to get it to go again, alomost as if if was not feding.  Wood a dedicated (bottle) ink help?  Is this a bad nib situation?  If so, how do a get/replace a nib and who/what is a good place to try?[?]


Thanjks for help--I'm enjoying the FP world a lot, when it doesn't go skiping along Mulberry Lane!


----------



## fiferb (May 21, 2008)

Have you read some of the "Behind the Nib" articles in the library? I think this may help solve your problem.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 21, 2008)

Just to make sure we're covering all the bases, what kind of paper are you using?  What you are writing ON is just as important as what you are writing WITH.  If you don't believe it, try writing a letter on a watermelon rind!


----------



## Scott (May 21, 2008)

Hi Valerie!

Any number of things could be contributing to the skipping.  You have already tried a different ink, although there are some inks out there that might help even more, such Quink, Watermans or some of the Private Reserve.  If this is still a pretty new pen, there may be some debris or oils in the feed.  Take the section off and remove the ink cartridge.  Drop it in a little cup of cool water to soak.  Using an eyedropper or bulb syringe flush the nib/feed unit out with water, or maybe water with just a drop of liquid dish detergent to help rid it of manufacturing oils.  Flush again with clear water, and let it dry out a bit.  Then install the cartridge, and squeeze it a bit until a drop of ink comes out of the nib (be sure to hold it over a paper towel for this step!).  It should work now.  If it doesn't, there are still a few things you can try, such as taking the nib unit apart to check for defects in the nib or feed, or smoothing the nib.

For the most part those American Classics should work pretty well.  Good Luck!

Scott.


----------

